# Cs4 on Win7 64-bit... what is Program Files (x86)



## Iron Flatline (Jan 21, 2010)

...is (x86) the new 64-bit, or is it the older legacy programs. 

How do you all set up your Plug-In folder... is it just in your Adobe folder?


----------



## mrdemin (Jan 21, 2010)

x86 program files is for programs that are still 32 bit.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 21, 2010)

i was wondering this too.

after installing CS4 i noticed that only photoshop installed to the x86 folder...the other programs in the master collection installed to the regular programs folder. the odd thing is that the start menu shortcut to PS CS4 says "64-bit"...
that's where i got confused.


----------



## soze (Jan 21, 2010)

It installs both, 32-bit and 64-bit.  So you will have both versions in both of the respective program files folders.  I have a link to each version in my start menu.

I mostly end up using the 32-bit one though, because my plugins only work with the 32-bit version.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah, so THAT'S why I can't get Nik Sharpener to work...


----------



## soze (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, Nik software package is not compatible with 64bit yet.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 21, 2010)

yep, that's why I still primarily use the 32bit version as well. What I find more annoying though is that lightroom automatically opens the 64bit version of PS when I click edit in CS4 unless I already have the 32 bit version open.


----------



## soze (Jan 21, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> yep, that's why I still primarily use the 32bit version as well. What I find more annoying though is that lightroom automatically opens the 64bit version of PS when I click edit in CS4 unless I already have the 32 bit version open.




If you go into Lightroom settings.... you can add "open from external application" sources.

The 64bit is automatically in the settings from Lightroom, but I also added an external application setting pointing to the 32-bit version of the .exe and labeled it "Photoshop 32bit"

So now when I choose to "edit in external application", I have a choice of using 64bit Photoshop, or 32bit Photoshop to choose from.


----------

